# afghani



## lefty (Sep 8, 2006)

anyone grow afghani. from what i read it is a sub genus(whatever?)of its own.cannibus afghani.broad leaves indica,nice cola ussually one big bud,high on thc. does anyone have any pics on this strain?..............thanx lefty


----------



## steveoi812 (Oct 5, 2006)

I have friends that grow afghi, I tell you man it is some top quality smoke. Gives you a great buzz, more along the lines of a couch lock type though. I hear it is a joy to grow and people around here pay top dollar for it...


----------



## justawannabe (Oct 5, 2006)

I grow a Nirvana Afghani.   It has a very fruity taste and is very potent.   Although mine does not match the indica description, I'll assume nirvana genetics have something to do with that.
What I grow, takes very well to LST and if you add a little Cytokinin after LST has been done, expect an explosion of growth.   

I have 1, on week 3 of flower in a solo cup.  If I get a chance with the camera I'll take a few shots of her for ya.


----------



## cartmanagainstchrist (Oct 17, 2006)

I planted a ton of old seeds (some 20 or more years old) and I think I might have one pure afgani.  blades were over a foot long on some of the sun leaves and it has since turned a deep blue purple (almost black)  top bud dense and over a foot long.  I will see if I can get a picture of it and post it.


----------



## justawannabe (Oct 18, 2006)

Figured I'd get back by here with a couple of pictures of my affy now.  As you'll see, no indica to her at all.


----------



## lefty (Oct 21, 2006)

i thought all affys were pure indica? do u not mean no sativa too her at all? afyy is a strain of cannibus indica almost at its purest form am i wrong? anyone else ? hey all ive been real busy w/ school had to pull all my plants but still have some seeds left had a scare? probably wait until next growing season to put the hydro (ebb flo stoney) back together and do a little growing outdoors too better to pull and not git locked huh? like killing ur kids huh? i also had some seeds that were labeled troublemakers and they turned out to look more affy than the ones they sent that were marked affy? think nirvavna got them mixed up ? hey all learning alot in school . sorry for the highjack.(or did i start this one ) its been a while ,ijust had 1st trem finals on propagation specialty crops ect and u wouldnt believe how growing something like an orchid is simimilar to pot ! (aced my finals !!!) yo i like ur cat! i have nirvana affys too and the kush i was growing look more affy than the affys must b nirvana huh?


----------



## ljjr (Oct 15, 2007)

he is saying that the plant doesn't look like an indica(which it is supposed to!).  hell she looks too sativaish lol(is that a word) to be an afghani.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey lefty, I've just started growing an Afghani #3 strain from seed. Don't know anything about this particular stock. I am keeping my fingers crossed that they will have some fat indica leaves.

Yes, Afghani is supposed to be a pure indica. Nothing "sativaish" about it. 

PB


----------

